# Got myself a Charge!



## PETE T (11 Oct 2008)

Hi,

Got a charge plug racer on the ride2work scheme.

The bars on it were pants so I put some aeros on instead.

Here is a piccy what do you think?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Oddjob62 (11 Oct 2008)

Nice, hope that horrible car in the background didn't scratch it though


----------



## Ivan Ardon (11 Oct 2008)

What does it ride like? I thought it was heavy when I picked one up in my LBS.


----------



## Joe24 (11 Oct 2008)

Not a fan of those aeros, i prefere the look of shorter ones.
Looks nice though, dont like the chain, why did they make it red? Good to see it doesnt have the chain guard on like the one in the evans near me.


----------



## PETE T (11 Oct 2008)

I dont know what it rides like cos I only got it today!Its maiden voyage is tomorrow.It is very heavy...but so am I!!Christ knows why it has a red chain,it looks stupid!It did have a chain guard,for about a minute!

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Mr Phoebus (11 Oct 2008)

I'm a fan of those 'horns', the tape is a bit _too_ pimpy for me though.
Nice bike. Enjoy!


----------



## Joe24 (12 Oct 2008)

Why is there cable ties holding on the back brake cable?
That reminded me of one of them Unipack bikes


----------



## spandex (12 Oct 2008)

I like the Look "sweet" but It looks very much like my Kona paddy wagon? but with out the paint.


Joe they did not paint the chain you buy them like it.


----------



## Joe24 (12 Oct 2008)

spandex said:


> I like the Look "sweet" but It looks very much like my Kona paddy wagon? but with out the paint.
> 
> 
> Joe they did not paint the chain you buy them like it.



But why put a red chain on a silver and white bike


----------



## spandex (12 Oct 2008)

Why put a border round a garden. It is like putting a full stop

this is what my SS looked like before I got it out of the shop
http://www.konaworld.com/08_paddywagon_w.htm


----------



## CEE5BOY (12 Oct 2008)

Yep the back brake cable was cable tied on!

I have just removed the back brake so no cable now!

I think I need a silver chain!

Cheers

Pete

Ive just realised I have a different I.D. name on my work P.C. !
PETE T is CEE5BOY!


----------



## dudi (12 Oct 2008)

Nice bike. I've always liked the Charge... probably what I would have bought if I didn't build my own...

The rear brake cable is cable tied on because everyone wants to take it off as soon as they get it home. and this way you'd never tell it was on the bike.
Charge and the LBS will always want to sell a bike with 2 brakes to avoid the elf n safety enforcers.


----------



## GrahamG (13 Oct 2008)

You can't beat silver/chrome frames - they always look pretty pimpin'. My personal favourite is red but I have to concede that it is second on the rung of the pimp ladder.


----------



## fossyant (17 Oct 2008)

Saw one of them Plug's today - looks great, same chrome frame / white wheels, but straight bars and standard chain....... no rear brake that I could see..... looked great, but two brakes would be needed for me.... fast not fat !!!!


----------



## Zoiders (18 Oct 2008)

Looks nice but I would have got a giant bowery for like...half the price

Have you lookled at hubs closely yet?


----------



## PETE T (18 Oct 2008)

Zoiders said:


> Looks nice but I would have got a giant bowery for like...half the price
> 
> Have you lookled at hubs closely yet?



Yep the hubs are sealed.

Its the Charge plug basic (blue,grey) that has the old loose ball bearings!


----------



## MessenJah (18 Oct 2008)

This put me off chrome bikes


----------



## gkerr4 (20 Oct 2008)

User1314 said:


> I am genuinley interested in the answer.
> 
> No one?




then answer is 'no' - you're not missing anything.

If anything the langster is ideal for your ride as it is very very light (no seriously - strip it down to the frame - you won't believe how light it is!)

Perhaps consider changing the wheels to a lightweight set of handbuilts for an upgrade - I found the wheels to be a bit flexy and generally cheap (oh and heavy!)


----------

